# طلب معلومات عن تعدين الذهب



## مهندسة كيميائية (24 فبراير 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
لو سمحتوا شباب احتاج معلومات عن(تعدين الذهب) اذا اي احد تتوفر عنده المعلومات يرسلهم لي سواء باللغه العربية او بالانجلش 
وشكرا على حسن تعاونكمز


----------



## عبدالقادر حجاج (5 أبريل 2006)

*تعدين الذهب, ما المطلوب تحديدا؟*

الاخت الفاضلة

بىجاء تحديد ما هو مطلوب بالضبط عن تعدين الذهب متة يمكن الافادة

شكرا

المهندس عبدالقادر حجاج
مهندس تعدين - جامعة القاهرة 2001
القليوبية
مصر


----------



## زياد محمد (24 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
انا عندي ايضا اهتمامات في هذا الموضوع وبالذات عن طريقة استخلاص الذهب يالطريقة السيانيدية بالتفصيل وهل يصلح الماء الملكي بدلا من سيانيد الصوديوم ولكم فائق الاحترام وجزيل الشكر


----------



## كارزيلو (10 يونيو 2009)

نحن في السودان بنعمل أيه ؟ خلي بالك : أولا نأتي بالحجار التي بها ذرات أو حبيبات أو خام الذهب ونقوم بطحنها جيدا حتى تتحول إلى أشبه بالاسمنت أو البودرة ثم تقوم بوضع كميات قليلة كيلو طحين حجر مثلا نضعه على إناء واسع ثم نصب عليه لتر من الماء ثم نحرك الطحين حتى تعكر الماء نتوقف ننتظر لمدة 15 ثانية ثم نقوم بتفريغ الماء ببطئ ثم نصب مقدار آخر من الماء ونفعل ذات العملية الاولى وبعد مدة من الغسيل تصبح الماء التي صببناها في المرة لاخيرة شبه نقية .
الخطوة المهمة : بعد تفريغ الماء من الإناء تتبقى لنا بودرة الذهب مخلوطة ببعض الشوائب مثل الحديد والنحاس والرصاص وما شابه ذلك . نقوم بوضع كميه مناسبة من الزئبق الابيض على الطحين . ونحركه جيدا . يقوم الزئبق بالالتصاق بالذهب فقط أي يقوم بعمليه جمع كل حبيبات الذهب الموجودة في الاناء تاركا بقية الشوائب . لأن من خواص الزئبق الابيض وهو الذي يستخدم في التيلمومترات الحرارية أنه لا يلتصق إلا مع الذهب . ثم نقوم بجمع الزئبق وهو سائل ثقيل أشبه بالرصاص المذاب , ووضعه على قطعة قماش ثم نصره جيدا . أتعرف ما هو الصر ؟ هو الربط . ثم نضغط عليه بقوة باليد طبعا , بعد ذلك يخرج الزئبق عبر خلايا القماش الدقيقة تاركا خام الذهب على القماش . نقوم بعد ذلك وبعد عدة عمليات متشابهة بجمع كمية الذهب ووضعها في إناء حديدي سميك بقية صهرها . إنتبه أثناء عملية الصهر تحدث إنفجارات ضعيفة جدا في شكل طقطقة هذه من الزئبق إحترس لا تقترب من الاناء حتى تتوقف هذه الاصوات لأن أكسيد الزئبق ضار بالرئة وقد يسبب السرطان مستقبلا . هذه أضمن عملية لتعدين الذهب والله الموفق 
شكلك راح تنفذها على طول . عاوز تبقى عم دهب . بس لما تغنى ما تنساني


----------



## كارزيلو (10 يونيو 2009)

الاخ زياد أليس السيانيد هذا من الغازات الضارة والقاتلة جدا أم أنك تقصد شيئ آخر , ثم ما هو الماء الملكي . عموما نحن في السودان نستخدم الزئبق وقد قمت بشرحه مفصلا هلا تفضلت وقمت بشرح عملية السيانيد والماء الملكي .. لك شكري وخالص أمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## اسلام البدوي (12 يونيو 2009)

ألأخت (مهندسة كيميائية) أرجو من حضرتك ألأفادة بنوع الصخور التى تريدين العمل عليها ..لأنه تختلف الطريقة بإختلاف 1-نسبة الذهب فى العينه
2-حجم جزيئات الذهب ..مرئية..ميكروسكوبية..الخ.. 
3-نوع المعادن المتداخلة مع الذهب 
أما عن طرق إستخلاص الذهب فهى:
1-طريقة السيانيد..أكفأ الطرق
2-طريقة الماء الملكى ...تحتاج إلى دراية بخطورة الغازات وأيضا عملية ترسيب الذهب من بين المعادن الذائبة معه تكون معقدة لغير الكيميائيين الخبرة
3-طريقة الرصاص وهى تأتى بنسبة 100% من الذهب الموجود وتناسب العينات الميكروسكوبية ..لكن يعيبها 
a-التكلفة
b-خطورة عملية إسترجاع الذهب والتى تسمى Cupellationوهى تسبب أبخرة رصاص بنسبة كبيرة جدا 
4-طريقة الزئبق ..كفائة هذه الطريقة لا تتعدى 40% إضافة إلى أنها لا تصلح للعينات الميكروسكوبية ..وهنا 
أنوه عن أن طريقة إستعادة الذهب تكون بطريقة ال distellation وليس (الصر ) كما قال أخى كارزيلو.
وهناك طرق تعتمد على الطرد المركزى .. ولكن هذه الطرق لاتتناسب إلا مع العينات التى تحتوى على قطع مرئية من الذهب 
وسوف أفرد موضوع كامل بإذن الله فى هذا الصدد..
م/إسلام البدوى 
مهندس Electro plating 
وباحث في طرق إستخلاص المعادن النفيسة


----------



## رحال 222 (20 يونيو 2009)

اشكركم اخوانى على فتح هذا الموضوع وهو من المواضيع الشيقة وارجو ان يتم فتح الموضوع فى نطاق اوسع وتفصيل اكثر حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع ونرجو من اخونا م/اسلام البدوى ان يشرح لنا هذة الطرق بتفصيل اكثر حتى يستفيد منها الجميع واكم جزيل الشكر....


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

اشكر جميع المشاركين في هذا الموضوع السؤال هنا كيف نستعمل الماء الملكي مع وجود بعض المعادن الموجوده مع الذهب اذا يجب التخلص من المعادن وبعدها نستعمل الماء الملكي وهذه العملية خطره يجب ان يستخدما الكيميائي ذو الخبرة


----------



## احمد44 (21 يونيو 2009)

يجب ان يعلم الجميع ان تشكيل الماء الملكي هو خطر بحد ذاته ويجب الحذر الكامل عند تشكيله وشكرا لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------



## اسلام البدوي (21 يونيو 2009)

أخى العزيز أحمد44 لقد أفردت لموضوع تعدين الذهب صفحة خاصة وأنا مستعد للإجابة على أى إستفسار لأى أخ من ألأخوة ألأجلاء


----------



## REACTOR (21 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على المعلومات الذهبية مشاركات قيمة فعلا

ما هو الماء الملكي من باب المعرفة ؟؟؟؟


----------



## اسلام البدوي (21 يونيو 2009)

الماء الملكى أخى الحبيب يتكون من حمضى النيتريك والهيدروكلوريك بنسبة 3:1 على الترتيب ويعتبر من المواد القليلة القادرة على إذابة الذهب


----------



## REACTOR (22 يونيو 2009)

شكرا على الرد اخي اسلام


----------



## CHEMISTRY (23 يونيو 2009)

موضوع ممتاز 
و الشكر للجميع


----------



## كهربائي متوسط (25 ديسمبر 2009)

موضوع شيق جداً .
احترامي وتقديري لكل من شارك واثرا هذا الموضوع .
افادة الاخ اسلام البدوي حول هذا المجال الرائع حسب ما اسلف


----------



## علاءالاثوري (4 يناير 2010)

ماذا عن طريقه الهيدروكلوريك المركز :12:


----------



## marcosoft (21 فبراير 2010)

احسن المواد التعامل مع الذهب هي السايند ولكن خطر جداا ثم الماء الملاكي نرجو معلومات عن استعمال السايند في تعدين الذهب من الخرده الكترونيه وشكرا


----------



## عادل الرداعي (1 مارس 2010)

كيف يتم اسخراج الذهب


----------



## jreeh2010 (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم


----------



## mohamed sayed2 (29 أكتوبر 2010)

مهندسة كيميائية قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته:
> لو سمحتوا شباب احتاج معلومات عن(تعدين الذهب) اذا اي احد تتوفر عنده المعلومات يرسلهم لي سواء باللغه العربية او بالانجلش
> وشكرا على حسن تعاونكمز



انا اعرف كل مايتعلق بالذهب من حيث استخلصه وترسيبه حتى جمعه وسبكه


----------

